# squeaky spring-hinges on screen door (WD40 doesn't last long)



## techman41973 (Mar 17, 2011)

I have a back yard screen door that has spring-back hinges - hinges with springs that allow the door to close on its own.
They squeak quite a bit when the door is closing. Replacing them didn't solve the problem. When i spray them with WD40 it solves the noise problem for a few days and then the squeaking returned.
Can anyone recommend a type of lubricant that will last much longer.
Thanks


----------



## mickey cassiba (Mar 17, 2011)

techman41973 said:


> I have a back yard screen door that has spring-back hinges - hinges with springs that allow the door to close on its own.
> They squeak quite a bit when the door is closing. Replacing them didn't solve the problem. When i spray them with WD40 it solves the noise problem for a few days and then the squeaking returned.
> Can anyone recommend a type of lubricant that will last much longer.
> Thanks


Two come to mind...the first is a little messy, spray type grease that can be injected with a straw much like WD-40. Misty Spray shot if memory serves. The second is dry graphite...not as long lasting, but a lot neater. Hope I helped, 
Mick


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

3in1 oil will do better than wd-40.

DM


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

WD 40 is mainly to keep out moisture, not that good as a lubricant. Try what he suggested, and teflon or silicone based lubricants. But don't get the silicone on anything that gets painted, paint will not stick after that.


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

Here's what I rely on for light lube and rust protection now:

http://www.fluid-film.com/



WARNING: Once you start using this stuff, you'll become addicted to it..............:laughing:


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

On all the upstairs door hinges in my last house, I used Finish Line teflon dry-lube (spray can) meant to be used for bike-chains. The slightest breeze would cause every door upstairs to slam closed. Never one squeak after that though.

http://www.finishlineusa.com/products/teflon-plus-lube.htm


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

White lithium grease.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

You can use a Teflon spray which is a multi purpose powder lubricant that is non-staining and non-oily and will not collect dirt and dust. It is chemically inert and is a fast drying dry film lubricant which can solve many friction problems you can buy it anywhere.


----------



## screwy (Mar 12, 2011)

WD40 is Water Displacement 40 like said before, not a lubricant. Be careful with graphite and your clothing, can be tough to get out. Some kind of penetrating oil should do the trick.


----------

